# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اخبار لاعبي المريخ هذا الصباح

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*1/ سفاري
علمت تويتر المريخ ان مدرب المريخ سوف يحدد بنهاية  الاسبوع اذا اجتاز سفاري اختبارات التحمل واكتمل شفائه حتي يسمح له  بالانضمام الي تمارين الفريق ام لا.

 
2/ امير كمال
تويتر المريخ امير كمال يشارك في مبارة الاهلي مدني بعد العوده من الاصابه.

3/ بله جابر
علمت تويتر المريخ ان بله جابر لازال يعاني من الاصابه وقد لا يلحق بمبارة مازيمبي.

4/ راجي عبدالعاطي
تويتر المريخ إصابة راجي عبدالعاطي في نفس موقع الاصابه القديمه وقد يتغيب حتي نهاية الموسم
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*سلام حبيبنا مهدى فقرة حلوه واصل على كده يا مبدع .

دا شنو يا تويتر يعنى نجيب ناس امام وابو احمد وميدو يلعبو ولا شنو .
*

----------


## رشيدي

*هكذا يا مبدعين اون لاين مزيدا من الابداع  
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تغريداتك كلها مصابين 

أجمل تغريده هي عودة البرنس الأحمر (أمير كمال)
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*تااااااااااااااااااانى حا نفقد راجى
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

تااااااااااااااااااانى حا نفقد راجى



                         وجاييكم سفارى  
                                                       :1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا قلب

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*مؤسف أن نفقد راحى قبل أن يقدم

شيئاً بعد العوده  .

هذه المره الأصابة إن كانت فى نفس

الموضع السابق قد تعنى الكثير .
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله قصة الاصابات دي حيرتنا عدييييل كده
مشكور يا تويتر اقصد يا كسلاوي
*

----------


## mosa2000

*مشكووووووووور  كسلاوي ويديك  العافية
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

سلام حبيبنا مهدى فقرة حلوه واصل على كده يا مبدع .

دا شنو يا تويتر يعنى نجيب ناس امام وابو احمد وميدو يلعبو ولا شنو .



انت قايل اكان لعبو ديل ما احسن من لاعبيننا يا ود الصايم


*

----------


## المريود

*خبر يفرح و يبكي عوده امير و سفاري قوة للعمق و غياب بلة و راجي غياب للطرف اليمين و في كل الاحوال لله الحمد و الشكر من قبل و من بعد
                        	*

----------


## مهودي

*سفاري دي اكبر غلطة وفشل للإدارة المريخ مفروض يشطبوه ويستفيدوا  من خانته و اكيد تاني المريخ ماحيستفيد منه شئ وصدقوني يجب ان نعمل العقل ولا نتعامل بالعواطف المريخ اكبر من اي لاعب مهما كان وزنه
*

----------


## مناوي

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ..

تاااااااااااااااااني ياراجي حنفقدك حتي نهاية الموسم 

 ااااااااااااااااااااااه انا منك يا الاصابة اللعينة ..!
                        	*

----------


## ود إدريس

*نهاية الموسم وبداية التسجيلات كلهم كويسين واتماثلوا للشفاء ولمن نجى للجد تجدد اصابه وما عارف شنو غايتو الموسم الجاى حقو الوالى يجيب  لينا طبيب برشلونه ويوقع معاهو عقد لمدة اسبوع ويقول ليهو شوف لينا الكويس من العيان والله لاعبين يخلوا الواحد يمشى البحر بالعصر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ديل كلهم مصابين الله يكون فى العون
*

----------

